# I need more passes to go to the bathroom



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I need more passes to go to the bathroom,i get 10 passes a quarter.they say you should use it 2 times a month.i go to middle school.I am 11 years old. i have ibs for 3 years,3 horrible years. do you people have any advice? I need


----------



## smithe (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey.... try talking to a trusted advisor or class principle about your situation, and be prepared with a doc's note or something from your parents. Hopefully whomever you talk to can help you recieve more passes...







Schools have to accomodate all their students, you've got a right honey!!!


----------

